
Rockstar developers speak out about “100-hour weeks” comment - tomerbd
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/10/red-dead-redemption-2-devs-say-quoted-100-hour-weeks-arent-the-norm/
======
supergeek133
I've constantly asked, at least in companies I've worked for, that we stop
giving out recognition awards based on someone working over the weekend or
"deadheading" to finish a project.

You're rewarding people burning themselves out and giving away free work. It
encourages this behavior by other projects, employees, and management.

Long term unhealthy for everyone.

~~~
NikkiA
The company can always get new developers, why would they care about their
consumption of resources?

------
gnu8
The only way it makes sense to abuse oneself like this is if you have an
ownership stake in the company (a real one, not some unvested options), or get
paid by the hour. Otherwise you should rinse your coffee cup and walk out the
door after hour 40.

~~~
zeropnc
Or, you know, you enjoy your work/working

~~~
gnu8
If you enjoy coding so much that you don't get enough of it at work,
contribute to or start an open source project, or create a proprietary
software product to sell for your own profit. Don't donate free work to the
company that's already paying you a salary for a set amount of effort.

~~~
0lpbm
Well, I think the scale of the problems you can takle on your own in an open
source project vs. as part of an established game dev studio team is quite
different.

Please don't project your own perspective on other's people work/life balance
and consider it as the only valid way that things can be.

------
daveslash
Disclaimer: I'm not now, nor have ever been, involved in the gaming industry.
That said, the 2004 blog post _" EA: The Human Story_" might be of interest to
some. [http://www.gameqol.org/ea-spouse/](http://www.gameqol.org/ea-spouse/)
has a good write-up on it, including a link to the original post and a link to
Slashdot comments.

------
midniteslayr
Why is an article from 2018 being submitted like it was new?

~~~
pests
Usually these are tagged with a (2018) year tag. No one has requested it yet
today, but if dang or another mod sees it they will add it.

------
SkyMarshal
Oct 18, 2018

------
trilila
Crazy things i am reading about the game industry. The thing is, game
companies small or large survive as long as they produce games, so i am not
surprised there are so many issues around work pressure. I think this proves
that game development should be a business for small companies and indies.

